# Pledge funiture polish



## rideon66 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any input on using pledge funiture polish. Good bad or inbetween. I heard it can be used to clean a bike up and also protect the original paint and stop rust. Is any of this true. I read some of this info on a motorcycle website.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Vinyl and leather*

Sounded interesting so I looked it up on the web and I gather this is where you read the review.
Can be used on vinyl and leather. Use on Black paint. Missed the notation of prventing rust in this review. So there might be another review I didn't find.
Never tried it my self.

http://www.totalmotorcycle.com/reviews/PledgeFurniturePolishReview.htm


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 19, 2012)

*warning*

do not put it on the saddle;you'll slide off.
it will shine yes,after all pledge is a polish/wax.
we put it in display cycles;helps evade dust .


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2012)

pedal alley said:


> do not put it on the saddle;you'll slide off.
> it will shine yes,after all pledge is a polish/wax.
> we put it in display cycles;helps evade dust .




dang don't wont to slam on the brakes and slide off....good to know


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 19, 2012)

i slid off onto the rear fender; while pedaling.
good thing i wasn't on the fenderless.lol.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone on The Wheelmen site recommended Goop waterless hand cleaner to clean paint. I tried it and it works great and leaves a wax-like shine. I don't think it will clean/prevent rust but it does wonders on paint.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up some Pledge after I saw that the LBS was using it to clean up mountain bikes. It works fine and I have had no problem with it damaging paint or anything.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Pledge all the time for a final cleaning or upkeep. For a pre cleaning I just tried using Calcium, Lime & Rust remover by Zep which is the same thing as CLR. It does a great job of cleaning and leaving the paint alone, then I use the Pledge. The best example of pledge as a cleaner wax is when I had my Schwinn Phantom sitting out on a nice day in the front yard under a large maple tree and low and behold it had tree pitch all over the paint and the chrome fenders. I tried everything to take the pitch off and it would not budge. Finally I tried the Pledge and it came right off. The stuff works great and the off brands work good as well.


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 21, 2012)

I might try that but another question it would mess up those Schwinn decals that can rub off?


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*pledge*

ive got an old hollwood jr pedal go round is like 50 to 70 years old and i know it was cleaned with pledge almost all its life an its in unbelieveable condition.  painted metal very little fade more paint oxidation that any thing. horses are painted wood with with what appears to screen printed detailing and i think the wax over spray is what saved the rope tails as well an as i said its in unbelieveable condition.  so pledge is a pretty proven bet for light cleaning an preserving c boucher


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there a specific kind that works best? Gonna try this with a bike I have.


----------



## jwm (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to use Pledge on my first bicycle- a 1961 Evans. I don't have the bike, but 51 years later, I still use Pledge, especially after riding at the beach. I just use the plain old stuff, not the lemon, although I doubt if there's much real difference, except for the smell.

JWM


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 3, 2012)

Could get rid of that "barn fresh smell" lol wonder what my moms gonna think"why in the world did you buy pledge? Well....."


----------



## partsguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I have used "Tuff Stuff" or "Endust" myself. Personally, at least with most bikes I build I would NEVER use anything more acidic than dish soap on the paint! Just keep the things cleand and dusted regularly and you should have no problem. Assuming of course they are in a climate controlled enviornment.


----------

